# Rom Whitaker, One million snakebites



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Icon Films Blog » Romulus Whitaker

Just a note to say look out for this programme which will be screened here in the UK next Tuesday, 15th February at 9 pm BBC2 & BBC HD.
I was the specialist consultant brought in to extract venom from a bucket full of Echis for this research project.... also did a cobra and a number of pit vipers..... though I doubt you will see my ugly mug on screen this time around.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

I was lucky enough to spend a month at ARRS, Rom's King Cobra sanctuary in the Ghats, fantastic place.

All his previous doc's, especially 'The King & I', have been brilliant so looking forward to this one!

Paul did you go to their place near Chennai or was your involvement from over here?


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

I actually spent 2 weeks last July with Rom and the film crew traveling all over India.......


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice. Hoping to go back in May/June before the new job starts but it's going to be ruddy hot!

Feel free to put some pictures up of the trip if you can/want to, sounds interesting.


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Both of you are so lucky, i have always admired Rom for his work in conservation with the gharials & the king cobras, but to actually be able to go out there & be personally involved must be amazing.: victory:
I would have loved to have been able to do the same, but since my health is no longer up to it, even if i was offered i couldn`t take it up now, which guts me no end. Keep up the good work folks & will def be watching on Tuesday.:no1:


----------



## steve williams (Feb 14, 2010)

Would very much like to watch this but can't find it on BBC listings for the 15th.


----------



## Richmonds Reptiles (Mar 27, 2010)

steve williams said:


> Would very much like to watch this but can't find it on BBC listings for the 15th.


 I've just checked and can't find it either would love to see this?


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Yes, odd that.... Robin, the film maker sent me the details and has them on his facebook page as a poster.... guess will just have to wait and see.


----------



## MagicSqueak (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm really looking forward to watching this  Should be interesting!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

According the the BBC that slot is the second part of another documentary so looks like its not that day.

Paul,


Can you get any more info on it as I dont wast to miss it


----------



## malarkine (Jul 7, 2010)

Sounds great, can't wait to see it. Although slippery is right, the Sky schedule says Horizon is on???


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

I have been in contact with the film company and the revised date is next Tuesday, 22nd Feb 2011, 9pm BBC2.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Looking forward to this! Thanks for the update.


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Gaboon said:


> Looking forward to this! Thanks for the update.


Me too, can`t wait:2thumb:


----------



## malarkine (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks, I am not working that evening so I won't miss it :2thumb:


----------



## DraigGochHerp (Jun 15, 2005)

PDR said:


> I have been in contact with the film company and the revised date is next Tuesday, 22nd Feb 2011, 9pm BBC2.


Thanks PDR, just set up my Sky+ to record so I don't miss it.:2thumb:
Graham.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

DraigGochHerp said:


> Thanks PDR, just set up my Sky+ to record so I don't miss it.:2thumb:
> Graham.


Me too!:lol2:


----------



## Chewie (Apr 18, 2009)

It was a bloody show show last night!


----------



## steve williams (Feb 14, 2010)

Excellent! Very well presented and extremely interesting. Liked the "snake abusers" jibe at certain, well known, tv celeb herp "adventurers" and the calm, professional, king cobra disposition demo. Only complaint...way to short. Could have watched it for hours!


----------



## malabaricus (Nov 22, 2008)

So I hope you all enjoyed the show. If that sparked you rinterest and you found yourself wondering "how do I get to do something like that?" then look no further.

I am running an expedition with Rom to the Northeastern Indian state of Arunachal Pradesh too survey the snake communities there. This really is a once in a lifetime opportunity to go somewhere very few westerners have ever been. There are only a few places available so you will need to be quick. 

I have put a small amount of info about this expedition below to whet your appetites. If you would like more information about it or would like to join us on this pioneering expedition then contact me on [email protected] or call 01322 303 495

*Arunachal Pradesh Herpetological Expedition 24th April to 10th May 2011

*The East Himalayan state of Arunachal Pradesh is rich in reptiles, amphibian, invertebrates and a host of other wildlife species. The incredible biodiversity found in its dense and evergreen forests makes it a paradise for Herpetologists, Entomologists and Naturalists. From the lush lowland evergreen forests of Pakke Tiger Reserve to the grasslands and riverine woodland of the Brahmaputra valley, its sub-tropical and temperate forests and the stunning views of snow above the alpine meadows of Sela ridge, makes Arunachal Pradesh a truly spectacular place, where its incredible range of species is complemented by its array of breathtaking landscapes.

Arunachal Pradesh, India’s Northeastern-most state is like a different world. We leave the plains in Assam and as soon as we cross the border, enter a mountainous realm with steep slopes and increasingly lofty peaks. The people, culture, terrain and wildlife are all unique and fascinating. 

Unfortunately, because of its remoteness, security issues and the difficulty in obtaining permits for travelers, the state has been relatively ignored when it comes to research or even eco-tourism. It hosts some very interesting fauna and flora. The red panda, binturong, clouded leopard, golden cat, takin are just a few examples. Its diversity in reptile and amphibian life is no exception. Species diversity here is quite jaw dropping with many of them only found in this small region of India. 

This is precisely the reason why Rom Whitaker and Gerry Martin are heading there. He needs to conduct a survey of the venomous species there to contribute to his national snakebite survey. They will be assisted by a small team of naturalists, herpetologists and even enthusiasts. The survey will be divided between two sites in an area known as Talle Valley. 

We will be targeting our survey effort on habitats and microhabitats where we feel we have the best chance of finding snakes. Our target species are mountain pitviper (_Ovophis monticola_), Jerdon’s pitviper (_Protobothrops cf. jerdoni_), white-lipped pitviper (_Cryptolytrops albolabris_), Kaulbacks pitviper (_Protobothrops cf. kaulbacki_), banded krait (_Bungarus fasciatus_), and black krait (_Bungarus niger_).


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Interesting. What's the cost of the exped?


----------



## malabaricus (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi there. The cost of the expedition from touchdown in India (you fly to Guwahati in Assam) is £1840. The flights are currently around £760 but they are increasing as time goes by. I know it sounds expensive but it really is the only way to even get into the state let alone go looking for herps there. I was lucky enough to go there with Gerry last year and it was absolutely amazing! I can send photos and the itinerary if you wish. You can also call me for a chat about the expedition at the PlanetWildlife office on 01322 303495.


----------



## scott stewart (Jan 10, 2011)

really enjoyed this program  more snake programmes please


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

scott stewart said:


> really enjoyed this program  more snake programmes please


that expedition sounds amazing,im seriously considering not booking thailand this year and doing this in stead :lol2:


----------



## malabaricus (Nov 22, 2008)

geckodelta said:


> that expedition sounds amazing,im seriously considering not booking thailand this year and doing this in stead :lol2:


I will be an excellent expedition I can guarantee that. This may be one of the only chances most people will get to go to this region as entry is highly restricted - you just can't get the permits to enter the state. We have the appropriate permissions due tot he fact that we are going in with an Indian team on an Indian project. So this really is a once in a lifetime opportunity. Thailand, though beautiful, can be done anytime! Feel free to give me a call on 01322303495 and ask for Rowland.


----------



## Demonique (May 5, 2007)

I'm missed the programme, is it up on YouTube?


----------

